# GOP lawyer drafts Obama impeachment



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

A prominent libertarian constitutional lawyer and civil libertarian has drafted an article of impeachment against President Obama over his attack on Libya, throwing down a legal gauntlet that could be picked up by some Congressional Republicans

Bruce Fein, a former Reagan administration official in the Department of Justice and chairman of American Freedom Agenda writes in his 15-page argument of Obama's course that "Barack Hussein Obama has mocked the rule of law, endangered the very existence of the Republic and the liberties of the people, and perpetrated an impeachable high crime and misdemeanor."

Fein is a small-government conservative who worked on the impeachment of President Bill Clinton and also called for the impeachment of President George W. Bush and Vice President Dick Cheney, and his work doesn't represent the Republican Party line. But it comes as some Republicans on the Hill, led by Senator Rand Paul, object vociferously to Obama's decision to strike targets in Libya without Congressional authorization.

GOP lawyer drafts Obama impeachment - Ben Smith - POLITICO.com


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

CC, you do know that April fools day was on the 1st not the 6th right?


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

jettsixx said:


> CC, you do know that April fools day was on the 1st not the 6th right?


I almost didn't click on this thread because I was like is this another joke.

---------- Post added at 20:23 ---------- Previous post was at 20:20 ----------



mtc said:


> Pass the popcorn, this will get heated...


You didn't make it :shades_smile:

I brought the beer though :beer_yum:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

On a different note Trump is going to do an interview on the Today Show 
tomorrow, the subject is Obama's right to be president. his failure to
produce the real proof of his birth.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I hate Obama like poison, but talking impeachment is foolish at this point. 

The War Powers Act authorizes the President to commit the US Armed Forces to battle for up to 60 days without Congressional approval, and we're well within that time frame. I don't recall anyone calling for Reagan's impeachment after the Grenada invasion or the 1986 Libya airstrikes.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Fein is a small-government conservative who worked on the impeachment of President Bill Clinton and also called for the impeachment of President George W. Bush and Vice President Dick Cheney


Well he must not be too good at it, none of the ones he worked on were ever impeached. I'm with Delta I hate the assclown but the whole impeachment draft is bs and probably just a way to grab another fifteen minutes of political fame.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Impeachment, doubt it. Birth thing doubt that too. If I remember correctly his own party started the whole birth certificate thing. However any negative press odrama gets makes me happy, especially since the media loves him so much so when they turn on him I feel we may not be totally doomed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Gil said:


> Well he must not be too good at it, none of the ones he worked on were ever impeached. I'm with Delta I hate the assclown but the whole impeachment draft is bs and probably just a way to grab another fifteen minutes of political fame.


Clinton was impeached, but was not convicted.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Your all just a bunch of typical white guys. You only hate him 'cause he is black! :stomp:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

firefighter39 said:


> Your all just a bunch of typical white guys. You only hate him 'cause he is black! :stomp:


About the only positive thing I took from the 2008 election is that we had reached the point that a black man could be elected President of the United States. I happen to think this particular black man is an absolute train wreck, but that's based solely on his politics and decisions, not his race.

I'd vote for this man for POTUS in a nanosecond;


----------

